
How Scotland erased Guyana from its past - dluan
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/apr/16/scotland-guyana-past-abolitionists-slavery-caribbean
======
oedmarap
Thanks for posting this!

I'm Guyanese, and a lot of the information in the article was new to me —
schools here teach extensively the historical linkages to Britain (who we
gained independence from) and to a lesser extent France and the Netherlands,
but never Scotland.

